# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  DNS non-awmn κοινοτητων

## geomanous

Πολλα δικτυα ανακοινωνονται πλεον στο bgp που προερχονται απο αλλα δικτυα, περαν των 10.0.0.0/10 και 10.64.0.0/11 (τα οποια αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι το συνολο του awmn).

Για παραδειγμα: 



```
10.128.0.0/13    
10.136.0.0/13    
10.147.170.0/24  
10.148.0.0/14    
10.158.0.0/15    
10.160.0.0/15  
10.174.0.0/15   
10.176.0.0/13    
10.196.3.0/24    
10.204.0.0/16   
10.205.0.0/16  
10.212.0.0/15   
10.214.1.0/24   
10.214.2.0/24    
10.214.3.0/24   
10.214.4.0/24    
10.214.5.0/24  
10.214.6.0/24    
10.214.7.0/24  
10.220.0.0/24 
10.222.0.0/15   
10.228.0.0/14  
10.250.0.0/16
```

Τι παιζει με τους dns που αφορα τα δικτυα αυτα? 
Δε θα μιλησω για τις forward ζωνες, μου μαλλον θα πρεπει να τις τραβανε οι master οι δικοι μας, και στη συνεχεια ο καθε ενας server απο τους δικους μας να ξανατραβαει τις ζωνες απο τους master του awmn.
Με τις reverse ζωνες τι γινεται? Αμεσως αμεσως υπαρχει το προβλημα απο που θα τραβαμε τις ζωνες. Πρεπει να ερθουμε σε συνεννοηση με τα αλλα ακρα (οπως βεβαια και για τις forward ζωνες) αλλα πως θα γινει αφου τωρα τραβαμε ενα 10.addr-in.arpa? Δεν εχουμε την πολυτελεια του subnetting στο πως θα σεταριστουν οι reverse ζωνες.

Εχει κανεις τιποτα στο μυαλο του επ' αυτου? Χτες μιλουσα με καποιον απο την καλαματα και τα σκεφτομουν ολα αυτα και ειπα να μοιραστω τους dns προβληματισμους μου....

(αν οι mods νομιζουν οτι πρεπει να μεταφερθει σε αλλη κατηγορια... be my guest!)

----------


## NetTraptor

Εχει απασχολήσει πολλούς κατά καιρούς χωρίς κανένα ιδιαίτερο αποτέλεσμα. Είναι περίπλοκο ζήτημα καθότι χρειάζεται ανασχεδιασμός , αποφάσεις που πρέπει να παρθούν σε πανελλαδικό επίπεδο και κυρίως την συμμετοχή όλων οργανωμένα για την ολοκλήρωση μιας τέτοιας προσπάθειας.
Με λίγα λόγια ένα είναι το θεωρητικό κομμάτι (που λύνεται με λίγο διαβασματακι ενώ μάλλον έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου), ένα είναι το τεχνικό όπου μιλάμε ίσως για ανασχεδιασμό στον τρόπο απόδοσης και διαχείρισης TLD, άλλο ένα είναι η οργάνωση όλων των κοινοτήτων και τέλος η υλοποίηση και η διαχείριση. 

Στα πρώτα 2 θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν κολλάμε, υπάρχει μια καθαρή σκέψη και η βούληση. Στα υπόλοιπα είναι το θέμα την στιγμή που πολλές από τις άλλες κοινότητες της Ελλάδας έχουν προβλήματα με πολύ βασικά θέματα (όπως το routing, πολλά wind, διασπάσεις, αψιμαχίες, συμμετοχή, ανυπαρξία εσωτερικής οργάνωσης) πριν καν ασχοληθούν με ένα τέτοιο ζήτημα που ακουμπά και άλλες κοινότητες πέρα από τους ίδιους.

από την άλλη αν κάποιος έχει κάποιο καλό σχέδιο υλοποίησης, έχει όρεξη να ασχοληθεί και μπορεί, γιατί να μην δούμε το πρώτο βήμα και όλοι θα ακολουθήσουν.  ::

----------


## StarGazer

Υπάρχει πάντα το .wn hostmaster project... το οποίο σηκώνει πολλές βελτιώσεις εάν βρεθούν τα άτομα να ασχοληθούν...
καθώς έχουν υπάρξει αρκετές εξελίξεις το θέμα DNS και ειδικότερα στον Bind.

http://www2.hostmaster.wn/guide/
http://10.126.3.115/guide/

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εχει απασχολήσει πολλούς κατά καιρούς χωρίς κανένα ιδιαίτερο αποτέλεσμα. Είναι περίπλοκο ζήτημα καθότι χρειάζεται ανασχεδιασμός , αποφάσεις που πρέπει να παρθούν σε πανελλαδικό επίπεδο και κυρίως την συμμετοχή όλων οργανωμένα για την ολοκλήρωση μιας τέτοιας προσπάθειας.
> Με λίγα λόγια ένα είναι το θεωρητικό κομμάτι (που λύνεται με λίγο διαβασματακι ενώ μάλλον έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου), ένα είναι το τεχνικό όπου μιλάμε ίσως για ανασχεδιασμό στον τρόπο απόδοσης και διαχείρισης TLD, άλλο ένα είναι η οργάνωση όλων των κοινοτήτων και τέλος η υλοποίηση και η διαχείριση. 
> 
> Στα πρώτα 2 θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν κολλάμε, υπάρχει μια καθαρή σκέψη και η βούληση. Στα υπόλοιπα είναι το θέμα την στιγμή που πολλές από τις άλλες κοινότητες της Ελλάδας έχουν προβλήματα με πολύ βασικά θέματα (όπως το routing, πολλά wind, διασπάσεις, αψιμαχίες, συμμετοχή, ανυπαρξία εσωτερικής οργάνωσης) πριν καν ασχοληθούν με ένα τέτοιο ζήτημα που ακουμπά και άλλες κοινότητες πέρα από τους ίδιους.
> 
> από την άλλη αν κάποιος έχει κάποιο καλό σχέδιο υλοποίησης, έχει όρεξη να ασχοληθεί και μπορεί, γιατί να μην δούμε το πρώτο βήμα και όλοι θα ακολουθήσουν.


Υπάρχει απλή λύση χωρίς να χρειάζεται επανασχεδιασμός. Λειτουργεί εδώ και πάααααρα πολύ καιρό στο server μου (10.2.16.130). Κάποτε το είχα αναφέρει σε meeting στους Αμπελόκηπους σε κάποιον τότε διαχειριστή του WinD αλλά μάλλον δεν έδωσε σημασία.

----------


## cirrus

> Υπάρχει απλή λύση χωρίς να χρειάζεται επανασχεδιασμός. Λειτουργεί εδώ και πάααααρα πολύ καιρό στο server μου (10.2.16.130). Κάποτε το είχα αναφέρει σε meeting στους Αμπελόκηπους σε κάποιον τότε διαχειριστή του WinD αλλά μάλλον δεν έδωσε σημασία.


Δεν μας λες και την λύση;

----------


## NetTraptor

We are all ears!  ::

----------


## Vigor

Βασίλη, please μοιράσου την ιδέα σου μαζί μας.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω δοκιμάσει 2 τρόπους με επιτυχία:

κατέβασμα με dig ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα της ζώνης 10.in-addr.arpa από τους server των άλλων κοινοτήτων και "ενσωμάτωση" στην δικιά μας χρησιμοποιώντας ένα sed script για φιλτράρισμα. Αυτό έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι έχουμε όλη τη ζώνη με τα *πραγματικά* delegations αλλά είναι λίγο μπακαλίστικο το script και το cron job.[/*:m:2qi3sz00]delegation ολόκληρων των range των άλλων κοινοτήτων σε ένα συγκεκριμένο server (τους master της 10.in-addr.arpa των κοινοτήτων). Εδώ έχουμε το πλεονέκτημα ότι γλυτώνουμε από τα crons και script αλλά τα delegations δεν είναι σωστά. Αυτό όμως νομίζω δεν μας ενοχλεί και τόσο αφού θα γίνει τελικά recursive resolve από τον master.[/*:m:2qi3sz00]

Αυτή τη στιγμή παίζω με ένα υβρίδιο και των 2 λύσεων. Κατεβάζω τη ζώνη 10.in-addr.arpa με dig από τον master και της προσθέτω delegations για τα ranges των άλλων κοινοτήτων προς τους δικούς τους master.


Σε bind γίνεται εύκολα έτσι:


```
10.in-addr.arpa.                                3600    IN      NS      ns.dolphin.swn.
$GENERATE 96-127        $.10.in-addr.arpa.      3600    IN      NS      ns.dolphin.swn.
10.in-addr.arpa.                                3600    IN      NS      ns1.lwn.
$GENERATE 128-135       $.10.in-addr.arpa.      3600    IN      NS      ns1.lwn.
10.in-addr.arpa.                                3600    IN      NS      ns1.dkounal.ns.hswn.
$GENERATE 176-183       $.10.in-addr.arpa.      3600    IN      NS      ns1.dkounal.ns.hswn.
10.in-addr.arpa.                                3600    IN      NS      ns1.town.
$GENERATE 206-207       $.10.in-addr.arpa.      3600    IN      NS      ns1.town.
10.in-addr.arpa.                                3600    IN      NS      magnum.ns.kwmn.
$GENERATE 212-213       $.10.in-addr.arpa.      3600    IN      NS      magnum.ns.kwmn.
```

Αν αυτό γίνει στον master του AWMN θα τα έχουμε όλοι οι slaves αυτόματα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνουμε τίποτα και τα resolves τουλάχιστον θα λειτουργούν.

----------


## cirrus

Κάτσε εσύ μας λες μόνο για τα reverse εδώ. 
Προφανώς στην 10άρα ζώνη θα προστεθούν τα delegations για τα αντίστοιχα ranges της κάθε κοινότητας.
Στα forward όμως πρέπει να προστεθεί ένα extra TLD, το οποίο θα κάνει delegate στον υπεύθυνο NS αναλόγως την κοινότητα.
Κοινώς ανασχεδιασμός.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κοίτα ακολουθώντας ένα μπακάλικο τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε slave ο ένας του άλλου τα forward και να μείνουμε ως έχει χωρίς TLD...
Χμμμ θα μπορούσε να παίξει αλλά τεχνικά τι προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν. Load, management etc

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κοίτα ακολουθώντας ένα μπακάλικο τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε slave ο ένας του άλλου τα forward και να μείνουμε ως έχει χωρίς TLD...
> Χμμμ θα μπορούσε να παίξει αλλά τεχνικά τι προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν. Load, management etc


Ακριβώς! Και δεν είναι μπακάλικος τρόπος. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχουν όλοι κοινό TLD. Όσοι δεν θέλουν κοινό, μπορούν να παίζουν με το υπάρχον, ενώ όσοι θέλουν μπορούν να γραφτούν στο http://www.hostmaster.wn και να έχουν παράλληλα και τα δύο (εγώ έτσι έχω κάνει).

Το θέμα είναι ότι τα forward *και τα reverse* θα κάνουν resolve και αυτό με ελάχιστες ρυθμίσεις στους slave servers. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα reverse δε μπορούν με κανένα τρόπο να παίξουν χωρίς κάποιο scriptάκι.

----------

